# Greatest Bond Film



## Phil loves classical

What is it, huh? My personal favourite has to be Skyfall, which I feel showed him at his most vulnerable. I tried to include the most popular ones. There are a few borderline cases I had to I throw in which may not have been the best choices.


----------



## pianozach

Hmm.

At the moment I can't decide between a group of the really great ones:

Casino Royale 2006
Skyfall
On Her Majesty's Secret Service
Licence To Kill
Quantum of Solace


----------



## Phil loves classical

Haven't voted yet cuz I want to see who votes for what (which I can't seem to do once I've voted). But Goldfinger was considered THE definitive Bond film for the longest time, but is getting whacked by Skyfall.


----------



## Jacck

10 years ago, I watched all of the Bond movies in chronological order. Frankly, I cant even remember most of them. I have just memories of certain scenes, such as ski chases in some Swiss mountains, or some villain feeding his captives to a shark, but I dont know which movies it was. I saw Skyfall a couple of years ago and cannot remember anything about it, not even the main villain.


----------



## MAS

One is not enough!

Casino Royale
Skyfall
Goldfinger (if only for the title song?)
From Russia With Love
License to Kill
The Living Daylights


----------



## Art Rock

Skyfall or Golden Eye - the eye candy factor shifted the vote to Golden Eye.


----------



## Kieran

There's a lot of awful ones, isn't there? Some have dated really badly, and some are even worse than that, mainly the Roger Moore ones, which aren't Bond films at all. Or, to be clear, they have zilch in common with Ian Fleming's Bond, and everything to do with Broccolli's Bond, which is a wholly different creature. Roger Ebert correctly identified the infernal, eternal Broccolli Bond flick formula:


> The Broccoli-Saltzman formula found its lasting form in the making of "Goldfinger." The outline was emerging in the first two films, and here it is complete. First, the title sequence, establishing Bond as a sex hound while linking him with a stunt sequence or a spectacular death. Then the summons by M, head of British Secret Service, and the briefing on a villain obsessed by global domination. The flirtation with Moneypenny. The demonstration by Q of new gimmicks invented especially for his next case. Then the introduction of the villain, his murderous and bizarre sidekick, and his female assistant/accomplice/mistress. Bond's discovery of the nature of the villain's evil scheme. Bond's capture and the certainty of death. Bond's seduction of the villain's woman. And so on, leading always to a final scene in which Bond is about to enjoy his victory reward: the sensuous fruits of his latest conquest.


They don't stray too far from this, with generous dollops of the theme tune, and familiar musical motifs dotted around to remind us that we are to be excited here, and we are to be amused here, etc.

Daniel Craig has had 3 triumphs and an oomph (Quantum of Solace, which is actually a very good and interesting Fleming short novel, a tale which has nothing to do with the film for which its title was lazily borrowed) - but Craig isn't Fleming's Bond either. Sean Connery is the closest we have to that. However, Craig's films have restored an edge to the films.

So my 5 are:

From Russia With Love
Goldfinger
Skyfall
Casino Royale
Golden Eye

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I used to enjoy the action sequences (no CGI then) of the earlier Connery Bond films. Then the genre grew effete, IMO. The Saltzman/"Cubby" Broccoli formula (those names, Salt and Broccoli!!!) was easily the very best. 007 was suave, seductive and chauvenistic. I'm looking at my watch until the Woke Taliban, er, wake up to this and attempt to cancel the lot. (They really would have looked nice on those well-tailored uniforms from decades ago!)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> I used to enjoy the action sequences (no CGI then) of the earlier Connery Bond films. Then the genre grew effete, IMO. The Saltzman/"Cubby" Broccoli formula (those names, Salt and Broccoli!!!) was easily the very best. 007 was suave, seductive and chauvenistic. I'm looking at my watch until the Woke Taliban, er, wake up to this and attempt to cancel the lot. (They really would have looked nice on those well-tailored uniforms from decades ago!)


I think because of the money they bring in, it will never be cancelled. Maybe transformed. Didn't they plan to have Jane Bond years ago?

Or how about a bi-sexual James Bond, would that work?


----------



## pianozach

Years (and years) ago I read most of the Ian Fleming *James Bond* books, and some of the John Gardner books that were written afterward Fleming's death.


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> Years (and years) ago I read most of the Ian Fleming *James Bond* books, and some of the John Gardner books that were written afterward Fleming's death.


I think the only Ian Fleming book I read was called *Espionage*, in Portuguese, while I was still a teenager, in São Paulo, Brasil. He gets killed in the end.


----------



## Kieran

Phil loves classical said:


> I think because of the money they bring in, it will never be cancelled. Maybe transformed. Didn't they plan to have Jane Bond years ago?
> 
> Or how about a bi-sexual James Bond, would that work?


This is how they'll kill Bond - not SPECTRE, not SMERSH, not DR NO, the dreaded infant poison of WOKE will destroy him...


----------



## Kieran

pianozach said:


> Years (and years) ago I read most of the Ian Fleming *James Bond* books, and some of the John Gardner books that were written afterward Fleming's death.


I've never read any of John Gardner's Bond books, but I enjoyed his Moriarty novels. The Ian Fleming Bond books surprised me, don't know why i was expecting them to be lousy, but they were a great read! A poster here, Shatterhand, encouraged me to continue after I was disappointed with Casino Royale, and I'm glad I did...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kieran said:


> The Ian Fleming Bond books surprised me, don't know why i was expecting them to be lousy, but they were a great read!


I had the same experience last year. I read Casino Royale, and I was surprised how I got sucked in. I wanted to follow up, but none of the local libraries carry the Bond books.


----------



## erudite

1. Goldfinger.
2. Spy Who Loved Me. (Because, well, Barbara Bach.)
3. Casino Royale.


----------



## pianozach

Manxfeeder said:


> I had the same experience last year. I read Casino Royale, and I was surprised how I got sucked in. I wanted to follow up, but none of the local libraries carry the Bond books.


You could try used bookstores, or even thrift stores.

Or online merchants.

https://www.thriftbooks.com/browse/...s=mostPopular-desc&b.p=1&b.pp=30&b.oos&b.tile

or ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JAMES-BOND...624490?hash=item1aa1bc56ea:g:vdIAAOSwbGRfSvkJ


----------



## MAS

pianozach said:


> You could try used bookstores, or even thrift stores.
> 
> Or online merchants.
> 
> https://www.thriftbooks.com/browse/...s=mostPopular-desc&b.p=1&b.pp=30&b.oos&b.tile
> 
> or ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JAMES-BOND...624490?hash=item1aa1bc56ea:g:vdIAAOSwbGRfSvkJ


Also AbeBooks.com


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> Also AbeBooks.com


My wife loves *AbeBooks*.


----------



## bharbeke

My "other" vote is for Tomorrow Never Dies. It has a lot going for it, but the main stars of Brosnan, Yeoh, and Pryce all put in great performances.


----------



## Phil loves classical

bharbeke said:


> My "other" vote is for Tomorrow Never Dies. It has a lot going for it, but the main stars of Brosnan, Yeoh, and Pryce all put in great performances.


It's probably my favourite Brosnan Bond flick. I didn't like Goldeneye too much. Tommorrow Never Dies felt more like a Roger Moore Bond flick, and was fun to watch.


----------



## bz3

Brain says From Russia With Love because it has so many iconic aspects, but my heart says Dr. No. 

I've always felt Thunderball had the best story but it was somewhat clumsily produced in parts the first time around, with some aspects repaired in the remake 'Never Say Never Again' but on the whole not living up to the original for a variety of reasons. I'm not really into remakes and I'm devout Sean Connery Bond fan but I think if they remade any of the classic Fleming Bond films (rather than original scripts) I would prefer it be Thunderball despite the fact we already have a remake of it.

I've always felt Goldfinger was the least among the first four, contrary to many Bond fans' feelings. I also very much love On Her Majesty's Secret Service, but it is such an oddity in numerous aspects that I don't think I could favor it over all the others.


----------



## bz3

Interesting how well Skyfall is liked here. I personally hated it, one of my least favorite in the franchise. I refrained from watching Spectre for quite a while due to how much I disliked the direction of the franchise after Casino Royale but I finally watched it within the last year and I really liked it.

For laughs I'll do a top 5 and bottom 5:

Top
1. Dr. No
2. Thunderball
3. From Russia With Love
4. On Her Majesty's Secret Service
5. Casino Royale/The Living Daylights

Bottom (top ranking being the absolute worst IMO)
1. Quantum of Solace
2. Die Another Day
3. Skyfall
4. A View to a Kill
5. Diamonds are Forever


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Die Another Day is the absolute pits for me. I found Quantum of Solace was pretty forgettable - I literally forgot I watched it, and started watching it a 2nd time, until some parts looked oddly familiar, which made me stop. I agree about Thunderball's potential, it started out great as I recall, but lost steam somewhere through.


----------



## MAS

*Quantum of Solace* was interesting in that it was sort of a continuation (I hesitate to call it a "sequel) of the story begun with *Casino Royale*, and more disappointing because the first one was so good.


----------



## bz3

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ Die Another Day is the absolute pits for me. I found Quantum of Solace was pretty forgettable - I literally forgot I watched it, and started watching it a 2nd time, until some parts looked oddly familiar, which made me stop. I agree about Thunderball's potential, it started out great as I recall, but lost steam somewhere through.


Die Another Day really is dreadful. I must say in its slight favor I enjoy it when I'm in the right mood, sort of how I feel about the more over-the-top and campy Roger Moore outings (Moonraker, Octopussy). Needless to say the Korean guy in whiteface is something that no producer would greenlight today and it was a really stupid plot twist but it reminded me of Sean Connery yellowface from his most fun and unserious outing.

Every actor (sans Lazenby and Niven) concluded his run with a campy, overstuffed affair. My favorite of these was License to Kill by a long shot. I wonder if the trend will hold for Daniel Craig.


----------



## MAS

I'm re-thinking *Dr. No*, that is unique because it was filmed before the whole _Bond formula_ was developed and set.

But I'm not saying it's the best.


----------



## bharbeke

Die Another Day has some of the greatest production design of the modern Bonds. If it's a cool look you crave, it's hard to top the ice palace. You also get the most John Cleese time.


----------



## Rogerx

*In memory Sean Connery who passed away at 90 years old.*


----------



## Skakner

One of the Greats!!


----------



## Joe B

God's speed, Mr. Bond.


----------



## Guest

I've just learned about the death of Sean Connery upon waking and reading the national newspaper. As I just said to spouse, "if Sean Connery can die anybody can"!!! Larger than life, Connery has been a hugely influential figure in motion pictures and his best role for me was in 'The Untouchables'. That memorable scene as he lay dying and asking Eliot, "what are you prepared to do"?

Let's give thanks for a life well lived.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The Man who Would be King. For me one of the all-time great movie endings.


----------



## JAS

Connery always brought a sense of gravitas and professionalism to every film he was in, even those that were clearly not worthy of his efforts, like First Knight.


----------



## Guest

JAS said:


> Connery always brought a sense of gravitas and professionalism to every film he was in, even those that were clearly not worthy of his efforts, like First Knight.


And he had total charisma which is quite rare these days. Connery lit up every room with that big smile of his. People know that smiling and not hate is the way to win friends and influence people.

"Marnie". Now that was a superb Connery film, even though it had that controversial 'rape' scene. What magnetism. What a sexy voice:


----------



## Jacck

I am not the biggest Bond fan, so what was Connery's best movie except the Bond movies? Hunt for Red October? Name of the Rose? Medicineman? The Hill?


----------



## KenOC

Jacck said:


> I am not the biggest Bond fan, so what was Connery's best movie except the Bond movies? Hunt for Red October? Name of the Rose? Medicineman? The Hill?


I'm sure _The Man Who Would be King_ must be in the running. Connery also had a small but good role in _Time Bandits_ as I remember, and a much more substantial one in _The Untouchables_.

It would be impolite to mention _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_. Or, of course, _Zardoz_.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Connery also had a small role in _Hell Drivers_, a particularly gritty film from 1957. What a cast - Stanley Baker, Patrick McGoohan, Herbert Lom, Sid James, Peggy Cummins, William Hartnell, Alfie Bass, Jill Ireland, Gordon Jackson, David McCallum...


----------



## Phil loves classical

My personal fave Connery roles are in Indiana Jones Last Crusade, Man Who Would be King, Great Train Robbery and Untouchables.


----------



## Guest

Last night I watched a beautiful restoration of "*Dr. No*". Many decades since I've seen the film but easily amongst the best of the Bond films before the franchise became dull and predictable. When "Cubby" Broccoli was at the helm the stunts were amazing and fitted the action - rather than the films being built around the stunts, which happened later. Connery was wonderful as the quintessential Bond and he certainly did know how to wear a suit - on a par with Cary Grant. "*Dr. No*" was completely over the top but the dialogue was pretty good all the same. Good to see Jack Lord from the old "Hawaii 5-0" fame; he was rather wooden but easy on the eye.

Some of the actors who've played James Bond have been woeful; I think the worst have been George Lazenby and Timothy Dalton and, of course, Daniel Craig - who always comes across as being as thick as two short planks.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Last night I watched a beautiful restoration of "*Dr. No*". Many decades since I've seen the film but easily amongst the best of the Bond films before the franchise became dull and predictable. When "Cubby" Broccoli was at the helm the stunts were amazing and fitted the action - rather than the films being built around the stunts, which happened later. Connery was wonderful as the quintessential Bond and he certainly did know how to wear a suit - on a par with Cary Grant. "*Dr. No*" was completely over the top but the dialogue was pretty good all the same. Good to see Jack Lord from the old "Hawaii 5-0" fame; he was rather wooden but easy on the eye.
> 
> *Some of the actors who've played James Bond have been woeful; I think the worst have been George Lazenby and Timothy Dalton and, of course, Daniel Craig - who always comes across as being as thick as two short planks*.


Mmmmph. I think *Daniel Craig* nails it - the best Bond so far. *George Lazenby* only got one crack at the role, and the film was quite good, and he in it.

*Timothy Dalton*? Well, you've got me there . . . . *Dalton* is kind of . . . forgettable.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Mmmmph. I think *Daniel Craig* nails it - the best Bond so far. *George Lazenby* only got one crack at the role, and the film was quite good, and he in it.
> 
> *Timothy Dalton*? Well, you've got me there . . . . *Dalton* is kind of . . . forgettable.


Sorry, I have to disagree about Craig; he has the charisma of an ashtray.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree about Craig; he has the charisma of an ashtray.


Yes, I understand you think he's _"as thick as two short planks"_.

I think he exudes layers of emotional diversity, complex and sympathetic; there's an underlying pathos to his portrayal. He comes across as full-blooded, joyous, cool, and intelligent. And he has "attitude".

Except *Quantum of Solace* seemed a bit lost as a film.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Yes, I understand you think he's _"as thick as two short planks"_.
> 
> I think he exudes layers of emotional diversity, complex and sympathetic; there's an underlying pathos to his portrayal. He comes across as full-blooded, joyous, cool, and intelligent. And he has "attitude".
> 
> Except *Quantum of Solace* seemed a bit lost as a film.


Well, I've obviously missed that. To me he comes across as a pouting, self-admiring muscle man. In his interviews on The Graham Norton Show I've found him shallow and vain. Much more so than the ordinary actor!! And I saw him recently in an old episode of "Heartbeat" and he was one-dimensional in that.

I think the Bond franchise has grown effete - some time ago actually.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Well, I've obviously missed that. To me he comes across as a pouting, self-admiring muscle man. In his interviews on The Graham Norton Show I've found him shallow and vain. Much more so than the ordinary actor!! And I saw him recently in an old episode of "Heartbeat" and he was one-dimensional in that.
> 
> I think the Bond franchise has grown effete - some time ago actually.


I enjoyed the *Roger Moore* Bond films at the time, but in retrospect they're rather cartoony. Fun, but not really in the spirit of the 007 that Ian Fleming envisioned.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Christabel said:


> Well, I've obviously missed that. To me he comes across as a pouting, self-admiring muscle man. In his interviews on The Graham Norton Show I've found him shallow and vain. Much more so than the ordinary actor!! And I saw him recently in an old episode of "Heartbeat" and he was one-dimensional in that.
> 
> I think the Bond franchise has grown effete - some time ago actually.


I hated him in Casino Royale when I first watched it. I hated Quantum of Solace as well. But I see him as the Gary Cooper of Bond actors, sort of underplaying it. By Skyfall, I was convinced by his take. I thought he was ok in Logan Lucky as well, the only role outside of Bond that I've seen him play. Oh, forgot Cowboys and Aliens. I was paying more attention to Olivia Wilde.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Well, I've obviously missed that. To me he comes across as a pouting, self-admiring muscle man. In his interviews on The Graham Norton Show I've found him shallow and vain. Much more so than the ordinary actor!! And I saw him recently in an old episode of "Heartbeat" and he was one-dimensional in that.
> 
> I think the Bond franchise has grown effete - some time ago actually.


I think Daniel Craig is a sensational Bond. Sean Connery is, of course, the original, so that's stuck in our heads. The others are too jokey, especially Roger Moore, but that's his shtick.


----------



## JimZipCode

Bringing it back to the ostensible topic of the sub-forum, the greatest _score_ to a Bond movie is On Her Majesty's Secret Service, by the great John Barry.


----------



## pianozach

MAS said:


> I think Daniel Craig is a sensational Bond. Sean Connery is, of course, the original, so that's stuck in our heads. The others are too jokey, especially Roger Moore, but that's his shtick.


Roger Moore didn't really choose the direction the filmmakers wanted, but he's a cooperative actor that does what's asked of him.

I think he'd have been able to make his Bond less "jokey" if that's what the producers wanted, but they didn't.


----------



## realdealblues

Kieran said:


> Daniel Craig has had 3 triumphs and an oomph (Quantum of Solace, which is actually a very good and interesting Fleming short novel, a tale which has nothing to do with the film for which its title was lazily borrowed) - but Craig isn't Fleming's Bond either. Sean Connery is the closest we have to that. However, Craig's films have restored an edge to the films.


I have read all the books, most before I saw all the movies and while Connery was Fleming's pick for the actor to play him on screen as far as the character in the book I personally feel the closest portrayal was Timothy Dalton. His movies were obviously far from the best and we only got two of them, but as far as the way he played the character I don't think anyone has brought out as many of the "written characters traits" like Dalton did.

That said as far as films. I love all of them for different reasons. It's really hard to pick a favorite because I take many different factors into account when watching a film as well as many personal feelings on actors, things I grew up with, etc.

I adore Christopher Lee so while perhaps the story might not be the greatest The Man With The Golden Gun holds a special place for me.

From Russia With Love is probably the one I would think of as the culmination of the best of everything.

Goldfinger is the one I think is probably considered by most to be the quintessential film.

Casino Royale I think is the best of the Craig series up to this point and would be my favorite pick for the modern bond entry.


----------



## pianozach

realdealblues said:


> I have read all the books, most before I saw all the movies and while Connery was Fleming's pick for the actor to play him on screen as far as the character in the book I personally feel the closest portrayal was Timothy Dalton. His movies were obviously far from the best and we only got two of them, but as far as the way he played the character I don't think anyone has brought out as many of the "written characters traits" like Dalton did.
> 
> That said as far as films. I love all of them for different reasons. It's really hard to pick a favorite because I take many different factors into account when watching a film as well as many personal feelings on actors, things I grew up with, etc.
> 
> I adore Christopher Lee so while perhaps the story might not be the greatest The Man With The Golden Gun holds a special place for me.
> 
> From Russia With Love is probably the one I would think of as the culmination of the best of everything.
> 
> Goldfinger is the one I think is probably considered by most to be the quintessential film.
> 
> Casino Royale I think is the best of the Craig series up to this point and would be my favorite pick for the modern bond entry.


I've read all the 007 written up until 1975 or 1980 or so.

Still like the Lazenby Bond film a lot. Really like Daniel Craig.


----------



## realdealblues

pianozach said:


> I've read all the 007 written up until 1975 or 1980 or so.
> 
> Still like the Lazenby Bond film a lot. Really like Daniel Craig.


On Her Majesty's Secret Service is definitely an enjoyable one. Lazenby breaking the "4th wall" with "This never happened to the other fellow" might be my favorite line from the whole franchise.

I like Daniel Craig as Bond. Casino Royale was stellar. The others I enjoyed overall. A couple had some tremendous moments but they also had a lot of disappointing moments/scenes/story aspects, etc. that just seemed pointless but as far as Craig's performance I didn't have any issues with him.


----------



## Merl

I went with Skyfall narrowly over Goldfinger. I like most of the bond films except the dreadful Die Another Day, which was just awful.


----------



## Craveoon

True, Adele's title song went so well with Bond's fall. And Javier was just too good. Loved his performance in _Skyfall_ than in _No Country for Old Men_ (unpopular and minority opinion perhaps).


----------



## Subutai

I think in moving with the times the recent Bond films are Bond films in name only. As suave charming and debonair as Connery was there was always a sense of menace about him, not to mention raw unbridled sexual charisma. The bad guys, looking back had over the top plans like the Americans for World domination but there was always a genuine threat about them. This is all obviously seen through my childhood eyes. The recent Craig films are about a spy with 21st century emotional baggage. Ian Fleming would almost certainly disown them, but would accept the cheque nonetheless.


----------



## Chat Noir

I voted for Dr No. It has iconic moments: the first 'my name is Bond...James Bond'; Ursula Andress emerging from the emerald waters. The iconic theme tune over the credits. I like it's feel of 1950s hangover moving into the early 60s.

The others I'd had gone for are: Goldfinger, OHMSS, whch is much-maligned, but action-packed and a great film, and Live And Let Die which was certainly Moore's best outing as Bond.


----------



## atsizat

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)


----------

